# Red drum migration



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

There is some good info on red drum in the link below. It's from the state of South Carolina, but anyone interested in this wonderful fish should check it out. 

http://saltwaterfishing.sc.gov/pdf/reddrum.pdf


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

great article!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Loaded with lots of good info..*

Mr Wiener can be an excellent writer as well.. I have read several post he has made on the old "Hatteras Explorer,he tells one h#ll of a good drum story..  

His info on growth rates parrallel the findings of Jeff Ross's study.. Great read...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Mr Wiener can be an excellent writer as well.. I have read several post he has made on the old "Hatteras Explorer,he tells one h#ll of a good drum story..
> 
> His info on growth rates parrallel the findings of Jeff Ross's study.. Great read...


Remember them stories as well, excellent story teller.

Thanks for th link Jeff, great read.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Here's an html version if you don't have the PDF reader installed.


----------

